# Franklin competitors



## Rag1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I will be bringing my knife sharpening rig to the event. If you have any knives that you would like sharpened up, bring them with. Price ? Beer  :roll:


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the offer. 
There was a guy here that offered the same thing, during the Canadian Open, but in true form, the offer was made at a cost to competitors of $2.50 per knife.  If there's a way to make money, apparently it should never be passed . . .  :roll: 
Again, thanks for the offer


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, let's get Rag drunk before the comp.  Can you sharpen butter knives??


----------



## wittdog (Jul 10, 2008)

I"m bringing every knive in the kitchen


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 10, 2008)

This is a really kind offer. 

Thank you.

I will bring beer. We make gooood beer up here.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 10, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> This is a really kind offer.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I will bring beer. We make gooood beer up here.


Is the beer up there as good as the syrup you tried to give my boys at Oink    8)


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 10, 2008)

You know I packed the good stuff for your boys this time. 

No way am I getting put in my place again by your son.   (He was right 100% right though)


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Yeah, let's get Rag drunk before the comp.  Can you sharpen butter knives??



If your butter is as tough as your brisket, you'll need the butter knife sharpened


----------

